# anyone else had a 4dy transfer ?



## babybluz (Aug 12, 2008)

Just looking for some reassurance ladies 

I had fet yesterday on day 4, on day 3 they said only 1 was a  front runner the other 5 was hard to decide  the 2nd  best 1.
So we ended up not getting to blast , now I  don't know if they did a day 4 because they were not going to make it to blast or because my chances are better with 2 day 4 as the clinic rules are only 1 blast .
I'm also concerned that the embies were slow at day 4, 1 was a 7 cell the other a 5 but both had no fragmentation . My last fet was a 3 day from the same batch but was an 8 cell grade 4-3 I think .

Are they still good embies as the grade was 3-4 (4 being the  best ) even if they are slow to divide ?

It seems unusual to have a day 4 transfer ?
I know I have to pray nature does it's best , I just want a better understanding.  

Thank you for reading 

BB


----------



## BlueCat79 (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm starting to wonder why they grade embryos tbh. I've seen so many BFPs from supposedly poor embies and BFNs from good ones that I'm reaching the conclusion that you just never know which one's going to be the one to stick. Someone I know recently had a slow embryo - 2-4 cells on day 3 - she had 2 other embies put back on day 3 but that slow embryo was left to develop and turned into a 5AA blast on day 5. So you just never know - the slow ones can speed up, the quick ones can slow down - basically it's all a mystery. 

It might be that they're transferring on day 4 to get around their 'one blastocyst' policy. Personally, I've had 3 good blasts transferred without success now and I'm starting to wonder if some embryos might do better in their natural environment. 

Wish you the best of luck anyway. I can't see any reason why it shouldn't work xxx


----------



## DaisyMaisy (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi.

We had day four embies transferred and our lovely surrogate is now pregnant with twins.


Xxx


----------



## babybluz (Aug 12, 2008)

Thank you both for your reply and good luck on your journey 

I'm just trying to feel positive but the back of my mind I'm doubting the fact that last time I had a 10 and 8 cell on day  ,  I don't know if the cell count is the most relevant  part of the grading


----------

